# Insurance



## se-reborn (May 11, 2003)

Can you guys give me a guess at what I'm likely to pay for insurance on a 92 se-r that I'm thinking of buying. I'm 19 years old and I'm wondering what the average is that I could expect paying per year. Thanks


----------



## se-reborn (May 11, 2003)

any ballpark figures would be a help


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i pay 480 every 6 months on a 95 200sx base w/full coverage and 500 dollar deductable. paid 790 w/state farm...so i dont think anyone could be too accurate. id say 300-500 though


----------



## se-reborn (May 11, 2003)

You're prob right, thanks for the input.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i have some 19 year old troops under me (im in the military) that pay over $300 a month! just call around......


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Call around, I pay $500/6 months for full coverage w/ Allstate for a 96 200sx se-r.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

if you're buying a car made in 1992, do you really need full coverage? it cant be worth more than what 3-4 grand? unless you're a bad driver, stick with liability, your pocket will thank you


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm paying about $600/year for each of my '91 SE-Rs. This is with full coverage but then again, I am a bit older than 19.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's impossible to guess your insurance rate.

Just start calling around.


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

I own a 93 SE-R red, but I pay 150$ ah month, liability...

oh im 19 also


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

moved to the main General Forum


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try Quotesmith.com or Progressive.com.Insurance rates vary by driving history, vehicle, age and zip code(among other things) so there is no way for us to know.


----------

